# boa breeding outcome!



## shentyshent (Mar 20, 2015)

hi all
this is my first post and I'm not to sure how to use a computer let alone this site!!!

I'm going to be breeding my boas in the next breeding season i already have a breeding pair of pastel boas with them having 36 healthy hatchlings last year!!

but.... i have another pastel male boa who i'd like to breed but i don't no what morph would b best to breed with him? if you all could give me some advice that b awesome!!


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

shentyshent said:


> .... i have another pastel male boa who i'd like to breed but i don't no what morph would b best to breed with him? if you all could give me some advice that b awesome!!


Welcome to the RFUK forums! I'd say you were doing all right with the computer so far.

Pastel is the result of selective breeding, so mating your pastel to any non-pastel boa will lose much if not all of the pastel appearance. 

What to breed him to is a difficult question to answer. It depends on whether you want something in the first generation or second. It also depends on what you think looks pretty. My own preference is an arabesque pastel if possible, with motley pastel or hypo pastel coming next. But you might prefer something else. I'd suggest looking around for pictures of different morphs, making a list of what you like, and then asking what to mate to your boa to make a baby of that type. You might get better and quicker answers on the RFUK genetics or snakes forums.

Good luck.


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

A big thing when breeding "Pastel" Boas is the "Pastel" Line it came from as alot of people dont accept the fact a pastel is a pastel unless you can prove it has come from a recognised line.


----------

